# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  SDS-plus drill bit in normal chuck work?

## wozzzzza

if i got an SDS-plus drill bit, can it fit in a normal 13mm chuck ok or not?

----------


## 2x4

Masonary bits in a normal hammer drill suck compared to a rotary hammer drill.
For $60 go to bunnings and buy an ozito rotary.You will never look back. Cuts through concrete like butter.
But to answer your question.......sure ,why not. If you can locate the bit in the chuck without it vibra............. 
got bored with that last sentence. Dont really know why you would bother.  
The right tool for the right job and all that.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Master Splinter

You'll be forever tightening the chuck up if the bit is a decent size.  Get the cheapie Ozito rotary and never see drilling 400mm deep holes as anything but fun again!

----------


## wonderplumb

They go alright those ozito things for what they are. A mate bought one at the same time I spent $700 on my metabo and its still going after two years and this fella doesnt treat his tools with any kind of respect. But I dare say (or at least I hope :Confused: ) the metabo will be around a lot longer than his ozito........

----------


## wozzzzza

ok, you have sold me an ozito, do they give you commission for this referral?

----------


## Batpig

Dear Wozz, 
Tried it just now for you - doesn't work..  :Frown: . The problem is that the SDS-bit shanks have two rather-wide indentations for locking into an SDS chuck, but which can neither be avoided altogether by all three jaws of a normal chuck, nor successfully engaged (because there's only two of them). 
What the others have said about the Ozito is spot on - Hard To Kill, and so much quicker through Concrete. Might be overkill through Brick though - you'd be better off shelling out for a large normal Masonry Bit for your Impact Drill if "blow out" on the exit side of the hole was something you wanted to limit, and you weren't able to get someone to hold a sacrificial lump of pine against the wall on the other side at that point. But otherwise brilliant for drilling into concrete slabs... 
Best Wishes,
Batpig.

----------


## Vernonv

I just killed my Icon brand rotary hammer drill (similar to the ozito). I've used and abused it to lift about 8 sqm of screed (around 40 to 50mm thick). it just got through it all before it died. Took it back to M10 and they said it was a deleted product and gave me a full refund. 
So I'm now on the lookout for another cheapy ...

----------


## wozzzzza

> Dear Wozz, 
> Tried it just now for you - doesn't work.. . The problem is that the SDS-bit shanks have two rather-wide indentations for locking into an SDS chuck,

  thanks, perfect answer, exactly what i was looking for, i didnt realise that the shank was not round.

----------


## damien

> Masonary bits in a normal hammer drill suck compared to a rotary hammer drill.
> For $60 go to bunnings and buy an ozito rotary.You will never look back. Cuts through concrete like butter.
> But to answer your question.......sure ,why not. If you can locate the bit in the chuck without it vibra............. 
> got bored with that last sentence. Dont really know why you would bother.  
> The right tool for the right job and all that.

  I 2nd the Ozito, I got one as well a while back, made such a difference drilling through some steel i had to. It comes with a 13mm chuck that fits in the SDS attachment as well. Even come with the jackahammer attachments too , it worked a treat.

----------


## bricks

> Dear Wozz, 
> Tried it just now for you - doesn't work.. . The problem is that the SDS-bit shanks have two rather-wide indentations for locking into an SDS chuck, but which can neither be avoided altogether by all three jaws of a normal chuck, nor successfully engaged (because there's only two of them).  
> Best Wishes,
> Batpig.

  ??? I have put SDS bits into my drill plenty of times? you do have to line them up, but it can work. 
For the cost/ 2 year home replacement, buy the ozito, break it every now and then, get it replaced. They are ok.

----------


## Vernonv

> For the cost/ 2 year home replacement, buy the ozito, break it every now and then, get it replaced. They are ok.

  My wife bought a replacement ozito (see post above) and it has a 3 year replacement warranty. :2thumbsup:

----------


## bricks

Sucked in to ozito, if that's the case I'd prolly try to break it every 2 years and 9 months.

----------


## autogenous

_They go alright those ozito things for what they are. A mate bought one at the same time I spent $700 on my metabo and its still going after two years and this fella doesnt treat his tools with any kind of respect. But I dare say (or at least I hope) the metabo will be around a lot longer than his ozito _ The Metabos and other higher end drills do drill betterwith a heap of other options, I think, variable speed etc. Even the chisel feature is more effective. 
I have an Ozito and use it on occasion  for commercial use. I do some bathroom reno work for the Bro Inlaw on occassion  using his Hitachi hammer chisel. Its plenty effective and I would say last long in the hammer than the Ozito. The Hitachi's are used pretty much every day for chiselling tiles off and after a couple years of everyday use they only work intermittently. 
I have another friend who I was doing a reno for. I told him to get the Ozito. After chiselling his floor tiles on his house the chisel is less effective but still works.
He did a lot of chiselling of tiles up. Probably 200 square metres. I think he has his moneys worth considering it still works.

----------

